# usb mass storage problems in 2.6 test 6 kernel

## JonnyRo

Hello,

Has anyone had problems with mass storage devices (USB Keys, sony clie memory stick interfaces)?

The 2.6 kernel actually gets far enough to the point where it attaches the device to the device /dev/sg2

but when I try to mount that device I get an error about it not being a valid block device.

This worked just fine on the 2.4 kernels, so i know the hardware has worked with linux in the past.

I am using the latest development-sources package 2.6 test6

----------

## Seymour

I have the same problem with test7, except that it works the first time.  Every time after the first, I get "mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device."  

Is there somthing special that needs to be done when removing the device other than unmounting it?

----------

## JonnyRo

It never even works on the first time for me.  But I do get the same error you do about it not being a valid mass storage device.

I'm going to look up the e-mail address of the usb-storage maintainer and see if I can figure out what's going on.

in the meantime I have downgraded to 2.4.22-ac4.

----------

## Seymour

I found out what was happening with my setup.  Every time I reinsert the memory stick, it gets a different device name,  sda1 for the first, sdb1 for the second, and so on.

----------

## JonnyRo

That wont work for most peoples setup.  We need it to work the way it used to in the 2.4 kernel series, that way it is possible to have entries in /etc/fstab for the memory stick.

----------

## mavos

Wouldn't udev solve this problem?

----------

